# Morning Hunt



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Went out opening morning and this is about all the action I saw. Gonna try again tomorrow for a spell in the morning.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Those girl's are a little stuck up.


----------

